# Where do you keep your frogs?



## danny1383 (Dec 12, 2012)

So it's been a debate in my house where to put my tanks.
Originally a separate room was going to be dedicated to 
The placement for three 20 gal and one 40 gal one 10gal
But in the upcoming months that room is no longer 
Available. The living room and dining room are too out of place
To put tanks in So says the wife. The bedroom seems to be off limits as well. 
So I'm curious to know where in the house do other members
Put their tanks to blend into the house.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

lol, oh the crazy place some people place their tanks. Luckily I have a son who is into frogs, so I have dedicated a wall in his room to my frog rack. If it wasnt for his room I would probably be in the small closet under the stairs.... 

Just build some really really cool vivs that you wife will grow to like and they may get permission to enter one of your common rooms.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have my main display in the living room...The rest are in the basement my frogroom.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Living room. I suggest wherever the wife will put up with it haha


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

My wife likes frogs and vivs, so we have a dedicated plant/frog room. =D


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

In my family room, which is the sublevel in my home ... basically its the basement but splitlevels dont have basements.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Living room, and one tank in my bedroom and one in the spare bedroom


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I would suggest if at all possible, wherever you hang out the most, other than the kitchen. I love having a frog room, but almost wish I had one huge awesome display viv in the living room where I hang out instead...


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

oneshot said:


> I would suggest if at all possible, wherever you hang out the most, other than the kitchen. I love having a frog room, but almost wish I had one huge awesome display viv in the living room where I hang out instead...


This is why you should have a sitting area in your frog room that you can drink coffee or beer and watch the frogs! I spend more time in there than any other room of my house.
Plus, it has tons of windows and i'm a sucker for light.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried to put them in the basement in my office, but the woman made me move them up the dining room and living room. 

There are various factors involved as well, like do you plan to breed and make money off of them? How many do you have?

It usually comes down to this, how do the displays look? If you do a good job and make the displays look good almost all people are going to want to show off their frogs front in center in the main rooms of their house to their guests and just enjoy them themselves. If you pile them on wire racks stacked to the ceiling then people aren't going to want that mess in the living room unless you are a single person and just don't care. But all that takes time and money, you will probably need to build nice looking stands that fit in with your house, you cant just pile the lights on the top stick thermometers all over them. 

I agree with an above poster where ever they go have a sitting area or relaxation space for a couple people. I have seen a number of frog rooms that are just too crowded to really hang out in there much.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

A quote from the great comedian Louis CK that I think might be helpful, "Marriage is for how long you can hack it, but divorce just gets stronger like an piece of oak." 

Or you could get rid of your current tanks, build a lavish display tank for the living room and when she's used to that you gradually expand. 
"-I don't know what you're talking about honey, those tanks were always there. Maybe you're going through menopause?"

I'm sorry I'm not very helpful


----------



## danny1383 (Dec 12, 2012)

As it stands the 40 gal will def be the One to convince her
Of how great thIs addition will be to our lives. Time tO get to 
Work on that. Thanks for all the posts. Haven't acquired any frogs
Yet but looking forward to get into the hobby.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My frogs are in the master bedroom with the adjoining bath and walk-in closet (which is now the bug room), of course. I sleep in one of the tiny spare rooms, lol. 


I moved my computer into the frog room and it was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I keep mine in their vivs. Couldn't resist- sorry.

I have a room dedicated to my stuff in the basement. My wife and I specifically chose a house that would have a space to accommodate my frogs


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

We actually added onto our house, partly because our increasing snake collection and importing. But mainly for the frogs!

D


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Take an afternoon off and build the tank wherever you want while your wife is at work.


----------



## ajwoods88 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have mine in my office. I love having my viv on my desk and being able to watch them while I work!


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I have my curio cabinet conversion in my living because its huge and I'm proud. I've been to a couple breeders houses and they have whole rooms. My tads and froglets and plants kinda took over my dining room...... we have a tiny downtown apartment and it was the biggest space we didn't use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kadjec (Nov 3, 2012)

The living room and frog room. Best advice: include her in the decision it will be less of a headache in the long run.


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

My frog vivs are in the living and family rooms. The bugs, eggs, tads and grow out tanks are in a temp controlled shed out back.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

My "Frog Room" is in the center of my house. You pass through this room to get to other areas of the house. All my tanks are nice display units with custom built oak stands and hoods. Most guests to the house usually end up there just staring at the tanks in awe that you can have something like that in your house.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I am moving to Western Massachusetts this next week from South Florida and I am transporting my one viv with me. There are only plants in the viv right now so I do not have to worry about any frogs during the two day trip. 

I am thinking about keeping the tank in the basement, which is finished, but I am fearful of the drop in temperature during the winter months. I guess I could keep the tank upstairs during the winter and then in the basement during the summer months? 

Does anyone else have experience with keeping viv's in the Northeast?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks! 

Viv #1


Viv #2


"Mini Skirt" Neoregelia


Peperomia Caperata


Sprintails on Magnolia Seed Pod


Wandering Jew "Bolivian" and Creeping Fig


----------



## danny1383 (Dec 12, 2012)

JoshsDragonz said:


> My "Frog Room" is in the center of my house. You pass through this room to get to other areas of the house. All my tanks are nice display units with custom built oak stands and hoods. Most guests to the house usually end up there just staring at the tanks in awe that you can have something like that in your house.


Would be pretty cool to see pics of this room.....


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

danny1383 said:


> Would be pretty cool to see pics of this room.....


Almost positive there's a thread already for it, and it's amazing.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/94867-joshsdragonz-frog-room.html


----------



## danny1383 (Dec 12, 2012)

iRyan said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/94867-joshsdragonz-frog-room.html


I think I've stumbled across this thread b4 .... See if only I could get a whole room to myself. Looks like we'll be swapping the tv to watching tanks gone wild...


----------



## dartgirl66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hubby & I have our tanks in our living rooms. I like having them where we can see them & enjoy them. Our frogs are used to us...they even come to me when I talk to them. lol

Now we have froglets, they are getting use to having us around too


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a large room that I added on to my house. There is a tv and large sofa on one end. I have my desk/computer with two heavy-duty 8ft racks on the other side. One rack runs along the wall behind my desk. The other rack runs right next to my computer. 

I spend a lot of time at my desk. I can watch tv and see all of my tanks from my chair. The racks are the only place I will keep tanks. My wife doesn't want them in other parts of the house, and I don't either to be honest. Having a defined space makes me choose what I keep carefully.. I kind of like it that way.


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

Basement for me

From all the data I have read, one thing I kept in mind was level temps. I set up temp probes and took mediums of basement, bedroom, living room, etc. as well as when we are away in summer months for a few days at the beach, and I'd rather not pay a premium gas/electric bill for 6 tiny luecs when I can have it dialed all the way down. With is I found my basement to keep steady temps, and sure enough when I threw y T5 and fan and UVB bulbs, etc i can moderate anywhere from 72-75 steady and independent of the house temp as its below ground level.
Main thing I took away from my research on this site was its easier to move from colder to hotter, than it is from hotter to colder...for the most part.

John


----------

